# Newbie: after kernel compilation: modules.dep not found

## NoWone

Hello. I'm having an issue on kernel compilation. I'm using a ppc64 device (SONY PS3). I'm trying kernel 2.6.32 by emerging gentoo-sources. I did make ps3_defconfig and added a few drivers.

I did compile gentoo-sources, everything is cool. I did:

```
make && make modules_install
```

then copy my kernel and update /etc/kboot.conf

on reboot, I get:

```
 >> Loading modules

   :: Scanning for usbhid...cat: /lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r1/modules.dep: No such file or directory

   :: Scanning for scsi_wait_scan...cat: /lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r1/modules.dep: No such file or directory

   

!! Block devide /dev/ps3da1 is not a valid root device

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

boot() ::
```

Seems like the kernel isn't able to read the root partition, since /lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r1/modules.dep is present and it's valid.

And that's strange, since I also get:

```
ps3disk sb_02: ps3da is a TOSHIBA MK8052GSX

 ps3da: ps3da1 ps3da2

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded
```

My question is: is the kernel seeing the hard disk or not? How can I fix this problem?

Thanks!

NW.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

"depmod -a" command creates modules.dep...

----------

## NoWone

I know, I did it, and I assure you /lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r1/modules.dep *IS* there.  :Smile: 

It just can't read it. It just can't read /dev/ps3da1 where the / filesystem is. Am I missing some kernel driver?  :Sad: 

----------

## cach0rr0

never tried a kernel configuration on a ps3, but hey...why not have a stab at it...

post your lspci -n and dump your kernel .config up on pastebin? 

possible to in any way elucidate output of say,  ls -alh /dev/disk/by-id/ ?

Not completely sure it's a kernel config issue, but hey, never know.

----------

